# Homemade leather cover for Kindle2



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw the leather book covers at Renaissance-Art and decided to make my own. I have an Oberon for my Kindle1 and the Amzon cover for Kindle2. I wanted more protection for Kindle2, expecially since the Amazon cover doesn't fasten closed. I tried to put pictures in this post but can't figure out how to do it. I'm pretty pleased with myself, it was a fun project. Thanks Betsy, I got pictures posted!!! Yea for me. I think the cover turned out great-I had scrap leather so I used stuff I had on hand. I wanted something sturdy for when I throw my Kindle in my bucket of a purse.








img]


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I would love to see your cover.

Here's the thread that tells you how to insert photos in you posts.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.msg1875.html#msg1875


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can't do it, you can email me the pics.  Let me know and I'll pm you the email address.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, very nice!  It looks like it holds the K2 in the Amazon cover?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely!  Well done, and congrats on figuring out the pics!

Betsy


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, it holds the Kindle still in the cover.  It's easy to take the Kindle back out but I am finding that it is not too cumbersome to hold.  I like the way it looks so I will probably keep my Kindle in it.  I plan on using a leather conditioner to keep softening the leather.  This leather was pretty old and stiff but already it is getting pliable.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome!!!  Very creative and simple yet beautiful in design!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That turned out beautiful!  Nice job!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful!

I never sew with leather but that makes me want to head to goodwill in search of something leather to reposeful! I have the bag bug bad and am constantly sewing new bags for myself but I've been feeling a Kindle cover bug coming on. So far I've resisted the urge but this may have put me over the edge! lol

Michelle~


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks so nice! Great job!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Shellybean said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Michelle,
> I never sew with leather but that makes me want to head to goodwill in search of something leather to reposeful! I have the bag bug bad and am constantly sewing new bags for myself but I've been feeling a Kindle cover bug coming on. So far I've resisted the urge but this may have put me over the edge! lol
> ...


That leather was pretty thick. I have a Viking sewing machine and used a pretty big stitch. The closure is an old African bead from a necklace. I used a quilters rotary cutter to cut the leather, the flap is the original uneven edge from the hide. I bet you could find an old purse and cut it up. It was a really fun project and it cost me nothing.

Let me know if you make one. Check out the moleskine covers at Renaissance-Art.
Terry


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like that a lot.  I have a small diary/journal that has the same rustic wrap around leather thing going on and it's really fun.  I bought it mostly to have something to carry around in my Ren garb, but I really loved it beyond that.  So tempting to do the same with my Kindle, though with the DX might start looking like I'm just carrying around a very flat cow, albeit a small one, trussed in leather cord.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I really like that a lot. I have a small diary/journal that has the same rustic wrap around leather thing going on and it's really fun. I bought it mostly to have something to carry around in my Ren garb, but I really loved it beyond that. So tempting to do the same with my Kindle, though with the DX might start looking like I'm just carrying around a very flat cow, albeit a small one, trussed in leather cord.


Did they have Kindles during the Renaissance?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Reminds me a little of the Octo Vintage cover I wanted when I first got my Kindle...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

thresel said:


> Did they have Kindles during the Renaissance?


Yup, but they were illuminated and it took forever to wait for the redraw on the pages. You had to put your monk to bed every night too or it'd just stop working.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Yup, but they were illuminated and it took forever to wait for the redraw on the pages. You had to put your monk to bed every night too or it'd just stop working.


I'm so glad I wasn't taking a sip of my coffee when I read this. Loved it!


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow!! Great job!!

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That IS a really beautiful cover you made!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful cover!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Yup, but they were illuminated and it took forever to wait for the redraw on the pages. You had to put your monk to bed every night too or it'd just stop working.


Exactly what did you have to do to recharge that monk? Don't answer, we'll get kicked off the site. You made my day, I'm still laughing!!!


----------

